# walgreens 2015



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I looked for a thread for this but didn't see one. Feel free to direct me if needed LOL 

and LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN WALGREENS TODAY!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am really wondering if they will have any of the big NBC props this year would love if they did sally or zero


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahh this makes me want to go buy a bag of mallow pumpkins!!

*Saki.Girl,* did you see the Oogie & Jack props last year?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

this is the first year im near a walgreens (its within walking distance, actually! LOL) 

and i came home with a bunch of marshmallow pumpkins for my evening treats! LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and im doomed if they have NBC stuff!!!!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

*WitchyMom*, the doom comes after Halloween when they put their stuff at up to 90% off! I got so many amazing finds and decorations last year. We drove to at least 3 different Walgreens buying stuff. My little PT Cruiser was full.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Chelsiestein said:


> *WitchyMom*, the doom comes after Halloween when they put their stuff at up to 90% off! I got so many amazing finds and decorations last year. We drove to at least 3 different Walgreens buying stuff. My little PT Cruiser was full.


LOLOL! i can imagine!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am really wondering if they will have any of the big NBC props this year would love if they did sally or zero


I'm hoping it's Sally. I made a zero prop this winter, the jack tombstone that I saw on here, and I'm trying to push myself to make his doghouse for a little off to the side outdoor decor. I'll be a little frustrated if I could have waited and just bought him this year. I am anxious to watch for everyone's first sighting to see if they are offering NBC again though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> Ahh this makes me want to go buy a bag of mallow pumpkins!!
> 
> *Saki.Girl,* did you see the Oogie & Jack props last year?


I own both 2 years ago it was 5 ft jack I have 2 and last year was oojee boogie I have one thanks to oojen


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> I'm hoping it's Sally. I made a zero prop this winter, the jack tombstone that I saw on here, and I'm trying to push myself to make his doghouse for a little off to the side outdoor decor. I'll be a little frustrated if I could have waited and just bought him this year. I am anxious to watch for everyone's first sighting to see if they are offering NBC again though.


ya I agree I would love if it was sally too


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am really wondering if they will have any of the big NBC props this year would love if they did sally or zero


I have had the very same thought. I am on pins and needles to see if they keep going with the NBC props, Sally and Zero are at the top of my list, but I would love to see Lock, Shock, and Barrel too. I think this is what I'm most excited about this year, as far as shopping goes anyway!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Cloe can you post pics of the Zero you made? I've always wanted to make one!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd like to see a Sally for my collection.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Spookybella977 said:


> Cloe can you post pics of the Zero you made? I've always wanted to make one!


I used the There goes the neighborhood tutorial. It required many days of patience on my part as I have a knack for concocting all kinds of ways to fix my screw ups. I did the tape and mache ball, layers of clay, caulk and more clay lol just trying to make his head. I also used a pool noodle for his neck and snout with a little mache to shape it a little. His body is pvc with pipe foam zip tied on it to give him shape. The 3/4 inch pipe fits pretty well into the pool noodle on his neck. I also had to build the noodle neck (lol) up just a little to snugly hold his collar, which is an empty duck tape roll. Instead of the foam ears she used I cut pieces of the cotton from his body and glued the wire inside of it to shape them. It was getting dark so the pictures aren't the brightest.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

zeros easy to make, im hoping for a sally too....we had two new walgreens take over two drugstores before halloween last year but they didnt get any holiday stock, wasnt ordered for them in time, but this year, i'll be a hound dog on them..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cleo your zero looks fantastic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I have had the very same thought. I am on pins and needles to see if they keep going with the NBC props, Sally and Zero are at the top of my list, but I would love to see Lock, Shock, and Barrel too. I think this is what I'm most excited about this year, as far as shopping goes anyway!


Ya I would love all of them too. Know you guys out eat will know before me since school starts early there you guys get halloween out before we do out west here


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

School starts in a few weeks here in Idaho. I think this thread has made me happier than any of the others, showing how close it's all really getting!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgoodness Cloe I LOVE your Zero!!!!! You did a great job!!!!! I'm going to try the tutorial! I have an inflatable Jack, Oogie & Sally so zero would be a great addition!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i can not wait for some of you to start seeing what they are going to have


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I lookedcatba location tonightbabd nothing! I was hoping to get some candy.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Keep checking Walgreens hoping they stock their props soon. Need a skeleton for a project. Figure the props can't follow too far behind the candy. August 7 here is tax free weekend for back to school supplies so hoping after that the shelves will transition to more morbid products.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

walgreens in the past two years dont put out till after school goes down or is about out........like labor day or after...soooooooo slow


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have there been any official Halloween sightings yet? Will pass a Walgreens tomorrow, but it's supposed to be really hot and I don't want to run the little in and out much.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> Have there been any official Halloween sightings yet? Will pass a Walgreens tomorrow, but it's supposed to be really hot and I don't want to run the little in and out much.


Mine just had few pumpkin candies.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

None yet at our store. I checked yesterday. School starts in 16 days here (central IL), so they're not in much of a rush, I guess.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks. School starts here in two weeks, so probably nothing out yet here either.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Our store is terrible about letting school supplies longer until he end of October!

I did see my first sighting of Reese's pumpkin there today!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

My Walgreens never really stocks anything until back to school is done. I was so glad to get a Jack and an Ooogie Boogie last year. They were amazing and really fair priced. I'd love for them to continue with more NBC things this year too. Whomever said Lock/Stock/Barrel was right on. Those would be awesome. Also, I just checked Ebay, because I was curious to see if anyone was selling a Full Size Jack....and some clown was trying to sell theirs for over 100 bucks. Are you flipping kidding me? That's highway robbery right there.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

My Walgreens is usually on the later side too, maybe because it just doesn't feel like fall yet until at least mid-October? I was checking some vids I put up and I had one "Halloween Update" one Oct. 3 and I was saying it was 106 degrees!!!! Hope it gets cooler earlier this year.

Also, our schools all go back mid-August. It's too much of a conflict and too much crowding, need to move all the BtS stuff on out before Halloween stuff.

With that said, Walgreens and Dollar Tree are usually the earliest stores near me to put H'ween stuff up.  We are going away next week...when we come back I'm heading on out to both stores to see if anything is in yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i can not wait to see if they have nbc our schools do not start till sept here so its all about back to school stuff right now


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

me too, i am so hoping for sally this year... if anyone is dying for a jack or oogie, let me know i'll grab them for you, ive got mine and im going to be stalking this...lol ive got three stores very close to me, like a mile away. one thing walgreens has sold the past two years are black pillars so you can display your items on them....DONT miss those, i snap them up when see them and use them everywhere in my displays to raise up my stuff and stage it...they are great!! they will also hold a yankee candle in the large glass and they have two heights......


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Can someone please post here when the candy hits? My husband and I are crazy for Reeses PB Pumpkins and usually Walgreens and CVS are the first places to get them!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

HexMe said:


> Can someone please post here when the candy hits? My husband and I are crazy for Reeses PB Pumpkins and usually Walgreens and CVS are the first places to get them!


Mine has had recess and Russell strover chocolate pumpkins for 2 weeks now


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't stop at Walgreens today, but ran into a lady that works there and she said they hadn't started putting it out yet.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I really hope that it is Sally themed this year. My Jack from a while back is lonely.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was in 2 Walgreens this week and there is absolutely nothing out yet. Not even candy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was in one yesterday, and it was all back to school. They did have the candy posted in the first post.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything yet at there stores ? 
Nothing here yet


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would not expect them to even begin setup until at least the start of September, honestly. A couple of years ago, the nearest Walgreens _finally_ finished on the first day of Fall


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our stores are saying last week of August.
it was the last week of August last year when we bought the Oogie Boogie and other NBC items.
I'm patiently waiting. I'd like to see Sally or Zero.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Our stores are saying last week of August.
> it was the last week of August last year when we bought the Oogie Boogie and other NBC items.
> I'm patiently waiting. I'd like to see Sally or Zero.


ya we are one of the last to get halloween out our schools here do not start till sept 8


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll keep you updated on what I find. last year the manager gave me the setup for the Halloween stuff and I posted it on here for everyone.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Candy should be hitting/have hit and the merchandise should be trickling in already.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was at one of my Walgreens last night and they had a whole section of Halloween candy , the individual pieces and also the big bags and they had some day of the dead items, painted skulls, a DoD "bowl" it wasn't really a bowl, it was small and had a small lip to it. and some small 9" NBC plushies of Jack, Sally and others for 5.99. So they are slowly starting, the NBC gives me hope we might get another life sized NBC character this year.


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Talked to the manager today and they just started getting there Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise. She didn't have it all yet or the planogram, but no full size Sally or Zero yet..... She didn't know if they would get them. She did let me look at all the master boxes and we had here open up 3 and she let us purchase items from there! The Jack & Sally figurines are 12" and have awesome detail, the pic doesn't due it justice. $14.99 each. The NBC candy dish was also $14.99. The other boxes were pillows, journals, slippers etc.. I can tell you they only received 2 each of these figurines, so check often! 

This is my first post so they say I need 3 to post pics


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)

They had several boxes but we didn't get to see them all

1 more random post to follow before pics


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hopefully this next post will let me post the pics!


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

jasonm80 said:


> Talked to the manager today and they just started getting there Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise. She didn't have it all yet or the planogram, but no full size Sally or Zero yet..... She didn't know if they would get them. She did let me look at all the master boxes and we had here open up 3 and she let us purchase items from there! The Jack & Sally figurines are 12" and have awesome detail, the pic doesn't due it justice. $14.99 each. The NBC candy dish was also $14.99. The other boxes were pillows, journals, slippers etc.. I can tell you they only received 2 each of these figurines, so check often!
> 
> This is my first post so they say I need 3 to post pics



After seeing this I rushed to the closest Walgreens, only to find it all still back to school. They had tons of boxes of Halloween candy out, but nothing Halloween. I found a manager that looked friendly, possibly told a "white lie" that aorund 4 friends had posted pictures of their NBC finds from Walgreens and was just inquiring if they had anything in yet. 

She was so kind and asked if there was anything specifically I was looking for. I told her the Jack and Sally figurines and she said she would go in the back and take a look. She unearthed them quite quickly and said that all of the NBC things were going on an endcap. She had only received 3 totes of things but expected to get others in also. She said they had 5 totes of Halloween, but are waiting to get rid of back to school here in the next couple weeks before they will put the rest of their Halloween merch out. Nevertheless, I have the Jack and sally figurines and I LOVE them. $15 bucks a piece for each of them is a STEAL!!!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

jasonm80 said:


> View attachment 250737
> View attachment 250738


Thank you for posting these pictures. I went to my Walgreens and they only had candy out so I spoke to the manager and she was very nice about checking the NBC boxes in the back. She found the only box of figurines which had 2 Jacks and 2 Sallys. Looks like this is going to be one of the sought after items this year. She did not know anything about the hanging figures she did not see anything in their boxes. I am doing a NBC Halloween tree and will stand these figures at the base.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Lukewa said:


> After seeing this I rushed to the closest Walgreens, only to find it all still back to school. They had tons of boxes of Halloween candy out, but nothing Halloween. I found a manager that looked friendly, possibly told a "white lie" that aorund 4 friends had posted pictures of their NBC finds from Walgreens and was just inquiring if they had anything in yet.
> 
> She was so kind and asked if there was anything specifically I was looking for. I told her the Jack and Sally figurines and she said she would go in the back and take a look. She unearthed them quite quickly and said that all of the NBC things were going on an endcap. She had only received 3 totes of things but expected to get others in also. She said they had 5 totes of Halloween, but are waiting to get rid of back to school here in the next couple weeks before they will put the rest of their Halloween merch out. Nevertheless, I have the Jack and sally figurines and I LOVE them. $15 bucks a piece for each of them is a STEAL!!!


Can you post the store SKU numbers?  I must find these! TIA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I want those so cool.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm gonna need those as well


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

All my "NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS" fans... This place has a lot of fun things. Check them out: http://www.gohastings.com/mobile/ca...ynamic=&search=true&source=global&condition=0 sorry if I placed this in the wrong place. I wasn't sure where else to post.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

The first picture is the Barcode for Sally, the second is the Barcode for Jack.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Zero is my favorite


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

My local Walgreens Halloween merchandise so far.....


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Matt said:


> View attachment 251053
> 
> My local Walgreens Halloween merchandise so far.....


Is that a purse with Jacks face on it? Thank you.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you all for posting your finds. I have to go now. My daughter is turning 18 in a couple weeks and is a HUGE NBC fan. She'd love all of it, especially those figures! i hope I can find them.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> All my "NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS" fans... This place has a lot of fun things. Check them out: http://www.gohastings.com/mobile/ca...ynamic=&search=true&source=global&condition=0 sorry if I placed this in the wrong place. I wasn't sure where else to post.


I love Hastings!!! My favorite store!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so wounder if they are going to have any of the big hanging nbc I sure hope it is sally or zero


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I so wounder if they are going to have any of the big hanging nbc I sure hope it is sally or zero


On the 2015 Halloween merchandise sighting in store thread, someone is showing an end cap photo with a hanging Jack. Hope there are others. Also hope for Sally or Jack. The end cap shows pictures of Jack and Sally, but that doesn't mean there is going to be a hanging of both.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's sally guys the 5 ft is sally whoot she is 24.99 
I am going to pick one up today the store is holding it for me  they have not put nbc stuff out here but the manager went and found her for me  
not my photo but here is what she looks like I will take picks of mine when get her so excited


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I got mine


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> It's sally guys the 5 ft is sally whoot she is 24.99
> I am going to pick one up today the store is holding it for me  they have not put nbc stuff out here but the manager went and found her for me
> not my photo but here is what she looks like I will take picks of mine when get her so excited
> View attachment 251549


Thank you for the picture. I have printed it out to take on my quest for Sally. Last year looking for Jack, store clerks just were not understanding what I was looking for and kept showing me the little plush doll.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are very welcome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl, she was what many of us have been hoping for. She looks great. So cool for you that you were able to get her already. BTW can you give us the SKU for her. I know from the past with Jack and Oogie it helps when you ask. Thanks.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just want to post this in case ELH decides to come post, I actually shared ELHs facebook post this morning. Just wanted to give her credit in case she comes on to share...

Thanks Erin for the find and thanks Saki for posting. I know Erin told me the numbers are limited and there will b no restocking so if anyone wants her...move quick


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Just want to post this in case ELH decides to come post, I actually shared ELHs facebook post this morning. Just wanted to give her credit in case she comes on to share...
> 
> Thanks Erin for the find and thanks Saki for posting. I know Erin told me the numbers are limited and there will b no restocking so if anyone wants her...move quick


thank you in all my excitement I forgot to give credit for first pic to Erin thank you sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.Girl, she was what many of us have been hoping for. She looks great. So cool for you that you were able to get her already. BTW can you give us the SKU for her. I know from the past with Jack and Oogie it helps when you ask. Thanks.


I sure will post the sku tonight when I get home 
her legs actual have some padding in them I will take better pics and show you guys what I mean once get home from work. I went and got her on my lunch LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No no your good, just didn't want her to get on and be like wth lol


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> It's sally guys the 5 ft is sally whoot she is 24.99
> I am going to pick one up today the store is holding it for me  they have not put nbc stuff out here but the manager went and found her for me
> not my photo but here is what she looks like I will take picks of mine when get her so excited
> View attachment 251549


Thanks! I went strait out to look for her and I found her at the first one I went to. They did have to get her out of the back for me.

~Tiff


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

A little bit at my store.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

WIC #902127 (Same WIC# For Jack) She is AMAZING!!! I love her. FYI- I think stores are receiving 2 Jacks and 1 Sally both $24.99


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> WIC #902127 (Same WIC# For Jack) She is AMAZING!!! I love her. FYI- I think stores are receiving 2 Jacks and 1 Sally both $24.99
> 
> View attachment 251572
> 
> ...


she is so cool I am so happy I got her. 
ya they said they had 2 jacks 1 sally at the store I got her too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks to your posts with pics of Sally in this thread, I compiled a list of Walgreens in my area, called one of the larger ones in my area, and actually got one today! After many trips into stores last year and calling many more, I am SO happy I won't be wasting gas this year. And gas was so expensive last year. The manager I spoke to said she just opened the box yesterday and remembered seeing her and went to check to see if she was still there. After being on hold and the phone call dropping, I called back and got the good news. Hadn't planned on picking up lunch that way but didn't want to risk losing out on her so left immediately to get her. She's great. Very much like Jack in construction. Her hair is a thin red plastic material, which I thought could have been better quality. Her dress is a matted paper-like material, soft but with some flexibility. She has black plastic shoes. Her arms are bendable but not her fingers. 

The manager said she came in a box with a few Jacks but she was the only one. So that sort of matches what others have said. I'm sure my local, small store probably won't get any in this year, just like last. But I will keep an eye out for any additional Sally's this weekend in case I can help anyone out with one.

My register receipt says the following which kind of gives the impression that the box had 6 Jacks and 5 Sallys but maybe those are just the item numbers for reference.

(H) NBC6JACK/5SALLY HANGING PPRAST
04902283806 A 24.99

I was in a rush at lunch so didn't have much time to look at the NBC end cap but did hold the Jack and Sally figurines. Nice size and Nice detailing and quality I thought. This store had a lot of their candy out but other than that still working on clearing shelving. The manager said probably should have halloween out by end of next week.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

20% Off Coupon. Friday Aug 28th ONLY!  Thought I would share!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> 20% Off Coupon. Friday Aug 28th ONLY!  Thought I would share!!!
> 
> View attachment 251582


cool thanks down loading app now


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The search for Sally begins! Our Walgreens are always so slow to stock! Ugh!


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Ugh went to mine today and nothing but a little candy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

notoriousliz said:


> Ugh went to mine today and nothing but a little candy.


i had to ask the manager nothing Halloween is out at our stores they got it from the back


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Got Sally yesterday they also had the Jack again


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

milosalem00 said:


> Got Sally yesterday they also had the Jack again


wait, what is this..............how tall is she?? is this the life size or a doll size...........omergawd say its large please


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

It is 5 ft


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh shes big..hot damn..............alright, now if i find them im grabbing them, if anyone wants one and cant find it, pm me, i'll help you out... 
you guys on the west coast just get everything fast, i know we talk alittle slower here in the south but COME ON.....agggghhhhhhh


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

nothing in our stores yet...of course, whyd i expect anything different.........errrr


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in Tx and I went to three of them yesterday, only one had it and they had to get it out of the back for me.... and they only had one. The good thing is they told me they had not received them in the past years, that this was the first year. So maybe they are sending them to more stores this year. 

~Tiff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh shes big..hot damn..............alright, now if i find them im grabbing them, if anyone wants one and cant find it, pm me, i'll help you out...
> you guys on the west coast just get everything fast, i know we talk alittle slower here in the south but COME ON.....agggghhhhhhh


none of the nbc stuff is out here I had to ask the manager if they had one and could get from the back


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I was so happy to get Sally yesterday. After seeing her on this thread I called from work to see if they had one and if they would hold it until I got off work. Fortunately they did because when I got there they had already sold the two Jacks they had. The clerk who happens to be a former co-worker said that someone came in and bought both of the Jacks and asked if there were adfitional characters. This person also bought all of the character pillows, I would have liked one of those.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Spooky McWho said:


> This person also bought all of the character pillows, I would have liked one of those.


don't worry, you'll be seeing them again soon...on Ebay.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My register receipt says the following which kind of gives the impression that the box had 6 Jacks and 5 Sallys but maybe those are just the item numbers for reference.
> 
> (H) NBC6JACK/5SALLY HANGING PPRAST
> 04902283806 A 24.99
> ...


Since Sally is 5 ft tall, is Jack 6 ft tall? Is that what the 5 and 6 indicate, maybe?


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Spooky McWho said:


> I was so happy to get Sally yesterday. After seeing her on this thread I called from work to see if they had one and if they would hold it until I got off work. Fortunately they did because when I got there they had already sold the two Jacks they had. The clerk who happens to be a former co-worker said that someone came in and bought both of the Jacks and asked if there were adfitional characters. This person also bought all of the character pillows, I would have liked one of those.


They probably bought them to sell on ebay for a ridiculous amount.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Will have to start checking out my Walgreens to see if they've got Sally. I don't understand why the stores don't stock more of the life size figures. Are there really that many Walgreens that don't sell them & end up having to clearance?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HallowweenKat said:


> Will have to start checking out my Walgreens to see if they've got Sally. I don't understand why the stores don't stock more of the life size figures. Are there really that many Walgreens that don't sell them & end up having to clearance?


they only get like 2 jacks and 1 sally they sell out fast
I was lucky to get 2 jacks 2 years ago have oggie boogie and sally now. I am going to see if can get one more sally I want to do something special with her and one of my jacks.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

How did you guys know they were going to bring out a Sally before they did?? :O I saw several people posting they'd hoped since there was already a Jack and Oogie that there would be a Sally. Bam! Here she is. I honestly didn't think they were going to. Glad I was wrong!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Sally was the next logical hanging prop to do. I'm actually surprised she didn't come out before Oogie Boogie. As for Zero, it wouldn't be a very big hanging prop, thinking more like they would do a plastic dog you could put on the lawn for him. I could see using those tall plant hooks to hang them off of but considering how limited in number they have been I bet they would be stolen from one's yard in no time! I plan to use my guys in my front window looking out. Safe and secure and around for more years to come! It's really such a shame and sad commentary on people today that we have to think this way. 

While a number of the other characters would be cool I don't think they have the recognition that Jack, Sally or Oogie do so kind of wonder how long the program will continue. Also if you haven't managed to get Jack for example why would you necessarily want to set a scene without him. Just my opinion.

I also think Walgreens made a huge miscalculation in how many of these hanging NBC they would carry per store. At $25 a pop and not much in materials (but licensing fees for Disney), I think they could sell a lot of these. Nice they commited to several years of end caps for the line but surely losing out on potential profit IMO. Maybe Disney limits the numbers, but you'd think the more exposure the public had to Nightmare Before Christmas, the more DVDs of the movie they'd sell and sure those are bigger profits for Disney. Do you even see the end caps having the DVD displayed?


----------



## Garrison (Oct 18, 2013)

With the help of this thread I was able to get a Sally from the second Walgreens I tried! The first Walgreens (which I physically went to) didn't even want to look up the WIC number I had and told me they just had candy in the back. The second Walgreens (which I called first with the WIC number) said they had it, but that it would take them awhile to find it in the back. They asked that I call back in an hour. So I did just that and they had located the box and asked which one I wanted. I told them I wanted the Sally and asked if they could hold it for me. Within ten minutes I had her in my hands and out the door. 

The only problem I'm having is that the paint on her lips has rubbed off quite a bit. Like she was either dropped on the floor or it rubbed off in the box. The easiest thing to do would be to just re-paint it, but part of me wants to try and obtain another one if possible. Does anyone know what type of paint might work on plastic other than spray paint?


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Found it! Wow!


----------



## Garrison (Oct 18, 2013)

Horrorween said:


> I just called my store and she said they needed the codes from the tag. Can anyone provide me with them? Please! Thanks!



Sure it's listed below:



FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> WIC #902127 (Same WIC# For Jack) She is AMAZING!!! I love her. FYI- I think stores are receiving 2 Jacks and 1 Sally both $24.99
> 
> View attachment 251576


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> 20% Off Coupon. Friday Aug 28th ONLY!  Thought I would share!!!
> 
> View attachment 251582


Is there a way to scan this coupon to the app?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is on your phone the only way to use that coupon? I guess what I am asking is there one that can be printed out in hard copy?

I went to 3 Walgreens today, all 3 had the endcap set up but no lifesized guys and none would look for them in the back. I may have to put a pox on all their houses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Since Sally is 5 ft tall, is Jack 6 ft tall? Is that what the 5 and 6 indicate, maybe?


Now that's a thought! Jack is pretty tall and as I recall taller than Sally. I bet you nailed it and mystery solved.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The two posts on that Facebook page both complained about the price. What do you think you're going to get for $25, which is nothing anymore?


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

I was not fond of her hair, so I changed it out to yarn.

~Tiff


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking for more skull wine glasses at Wallgreen's. Please let me know if someone sees them.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike and Tiff said:


> I was not fond of her hair, so I changed it out to yarn.
> 
> ~Tiff
> 
> View attachment 251786


The hair was the only thing I was not crazy about. Yours looks fantastic


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I mentioned the same thing about her hair in one of my earlier posts. The plastic can withstand the outdoor's damp, wet weather better but her dress would probably get ruined outdoors so why not go the yarn route. Nice job giving her a new do! Will probably do the same thing with mine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> The two posts on that Facebook page both complained about the price. What do you think you're going to get for $25, which is nothing anymore?



Assume we're talking about the price of Sally this year?? I did think she was more expensive this year and sure enough Oogie last year was $19.99. Have to check out Jack in the past but wonder if he got a $5 price increase this year as well.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Went to all 3 Walgreenes in my area and no big Sally. I did grab the statues though.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I called them all and one was nice enough to check out the sku for me. Said 2 other stores had them but when I called both stores they said they didnt have it and wouldnt go in the back to look. Im like, "well, a nice lady at another store said they are here, you sure you cant go look?" Met with a no. 

I went to those stores today and one had just put an endcap up and I saw the smaller figures. 1 of each. I almost bought Jack, but his arm was broken and not so stealthily glued back on. I got Sally in hopes that I could put her up for collateral if someone manages to get an extra Sally life size and needs the figure. 

Im in FL and work long hours, I doubt Ill get lucky enough to find her since we have alot of tourists and moms out shopping since kids are now back in school. ><


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Assume we're talking about the price of Sally this year?? I did think she was more expensive this year and sure enough Oogie last year was $19.99. Have to check out Jack in the past but wonder if he got a $5 price increase this year as well.


I got Jack year before last and he was 19.99. I think, but not sure he was still 19.99 last year as well. I'm still on the hunt for Sally and sort of regretting my decision to not get Oogie last year. I have a zero I made , his nose is just an orange puff ball lol but he's ok. So I'm telling myself if I get a Sally I will be happy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Mike and Tiff said:


> I was not fond of her hair, so I changed it out to yarn.
> 
> ~Tiff
> 
> View attachment 251786


I haven't even found my Sally yet but when I do I know I want to do this. I was already thinking of adding a red cheap wig but this is sooo much better. How did you do it exactly? i mean it looks really good a the part in the middle, please share your technique and what color yarn you used? ( us it just straight up orange?)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just checked ebay. There's a Sally listed already for a hundred bucks. 


and another with a buy it now of $130!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike and Tiff said:


> I was not fond of her hair, so I changed it out to yarn.
> 
> ~Tiff
> 
> View attachment 251786


Looks way better I want to do this to just have not had time . Yours looks amazing us it a wig or did you glue each strand ?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Just checked ebay. There's a Sally listed already for a hundred bucks.
> 
> 
> and another with a buy it now of $130!


Last night there was a Jack and Sally listed for $600. It looks like they lowered the price today to a more reasonable $250.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No doubt the sellers realized more people would be seeing what Walgreens was selling them for and showing everyone what kind of sellers they are. I wish Disney/Walgreens would stock more of these so people who enjoyed the movie and characters could buy them to enjoy and not at scalped prices.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Haven't been on the forums as often this year, but soooo glad I checked this thread. I've now got all three characters. Would be good if they did Zero next year, but even if they don't I'm happy, this feels like a full set.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No doubt the sellers realized more people would be seeing what Walgreens was selling them for and showing everyone what kind of sellers they are. I wish Disney/Walgreens would stock more of these so people who enjoyed the movie and characters could buy them to enjoy and not at scalped prices.


I guess Walgreen's is just using their popular Halloween items to draw customers in. Remember the jack-in-the-boxes, first reasonably priced skeletons, Medusa and other great props? They only got a few in at each store, and the prices were always more than fair. I know they could sell more if they stocked more.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My Walgreens haven't stocked anything but candy, but after seeing the WIC# I called a few stores and got a manager at one who was kind enough to check and then told me that he would go through the boxes tomorrow and he would hold Sally for me! So stoked that they did Sally this year. And thank you for the WIC#, I love you guys! Lol


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike and Tiff said:


> I was not fond of her hair, so I changed it out to yarn.
> 
> ~Tiff
> 
> View attachment 251786


I love that! She looks so much better, I think I'm going to have to do the same thing. Was it easy to take the existing hair off? What type of glue did you use to adhere the yarn?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Is on your phone the only way to use that coupon? I guess what I am asking is there one that can be printed out in hard copy?
> 
> I went to 3 Walgreens today, all 3 had the endcap set up but no lifesized guys and none would look for them in the back. I may have to put a pox on all their houses.


A pox! How delightful, a pox. 

I really love these life size figures, but I don't think that they'd last at my house, so I've passed on them every year. They are SO tempting, though!


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I haven't even found my Sally yet but when I do I know I want to do this. I was already thinking of adding a red cheap wig but this is sooo much better. How did you do it exactly? i mean it looks really good a the part in the middle, please share your technique and what color yarn you used? ( us it just straight up orange?)


It was really easy. No I did not use a wig or glue the strand individually, I got a skein of yarn from Joann's, the color is called Really Red #ED100-07 by Deborah Norville EveryDay collection, it was 203 yards and I used the whole skein, the color matches the color of her lips (FYI Sally's hair is red not orange, I looked up stills of her for color reference). I basically did the same thing the manufacturer did, and laid out the strands that I cut, all together and tied them in the middle, that became the part or the middle, then I hot glued it back on the same way they glued it...well I used more then they did, I don't want it to come off or move around to much. I also made her hair a little longer because her hair is longer in the movie, but that's just me.

When you take off the old hair this is what it looks like. The strands are one length and tied in the middle.








The is the package from the yarn I used.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I love that! She looks so much better, I think I'm going to have to do the same thing. Was it easy to take the existing hair off? What type of glue did you use to adhere the yarn?


Yes it came right off and I used hot glue.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool thank you for the how to


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

Well finally finish the NBC family


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Where did you get zero at ?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

evachrono said:


> Well finally finish the NBC family
> View attachment 251838


Yeah, I second Saki. Where did you get Zero? I can only find really small plush toys online.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my Sally today! But she has red paint all over her face and neck, it looks really sloppy. I'm going to take it off with mineral spirits later, I tried a small patch and it worked well.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Got my Sally too. She's got the problem of some paint coming off the lips also, but no biggie--I'm sure I can repair it. Had to call several stores to even get someone to look in boxes in the back. So if you're searching, keep trying. 

Much thanks to all who posted info for us to chase Sally down.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok guys what is the sku for the life size Sally? I'm having a hard time finding one here in Indiana. I have called several and most are saying they haven't got anything yet. And the ones that have say they haven't got any of the big stuff yet. This is driving me nuts


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

not all regions have their stock in yet...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt said:


> Ok guys what is the sku for the life size Sally? I'm having a hard time finding one here in Indiana. I have called several and most are saying they haven't got anything yet. And the ones that have say they haven't got any of the big stuff yet. This is driving me nuts


Check back in this thread a few pages. Mentioned a few times when she was first purchased earlier in the week. Stores are still getting their stuff in in my area so if you haven't seen it yet it doesn't necessarily mean anything.

Apart from some halloween candy and an end cap of NBC (no hanging guys out though) that has been the extent of the halloween I've seen out in any of my stores. Several managers have said they hope to have halloween up in the next week or two.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I mapped out 5 stores today on my way home from the Doctor and got lucky after hitting the third. Like the others the manager went in back and brought her out for me. The item #(?) on top of the UPC says WIC 902127. The actual sku # is 849022838062. Hope that helps. I showed them a photo of her and one manager was curious how I knew they had her before they were even out. Basically it's a hit or miss on whether it was sent to their store and how busy (and motivated) they are on looking for it. None of my stores have any Halloween out yet. I did leave a phone # with one manager who said she hadn't seen her yet but will call if she does. My granddaughter chatted with her all the way home and has become quite attached to her. Ditto on wanting to do the the hair makeover and hope mine looks as good as yours Tiff.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in buying a Sally from Walgreens. None of my Walgreens here (6 of them) have them in stock. I'd be interested if anyone picked up an extra somewhere and had her to sell....private message me and we can work it out!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my sally got a hair make over too 





much better


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

*NBC Endcap*

Stopped by a different Walgreens today, in hunt of NBC and other Halloween goodies. No life-sized Sally (just looking for the rest of you all), but my store did have its NBC endcap set up. I was so excited to find a Zero snowglobe. Here's a few pics of what I saw...and then bought!


----------



## Creep Baby Studio (Aug 29, 2015)

Still not much by me, I hope they hurry up already. Lots of back to school stuff still out here in L.A. Found a few small Halloween things (slippers and Halloween tattoos). That's about it. :/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Walgreens must have just started stocking shelves today. One store had maybe 10 products on the shelves (all small cutesy things and window clings), besides half a row of candy. 

The other store had more, including the new and very poorly made poseable skeletons with the extra tiny feet and hands. There just wasn't anything worth buying there, yet. They had one leftover NBC cup from last year, but no new NBC merchandise at all. They had several boxes on a cart, but I read all of the descriptions, and none of it was NBC either. 

That was pretty early, and I didn't have a chance to go back yet. They're probably fully stocked by now, but I won't get back there until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


>


They DO have travel mugs again! I am definitely stopping by our stores tomorrow to buy one!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok my sally got a hair make over too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saki, yours looks great too ! I have to admit I just can't envision how tying it in the middle makes that perfect part. Can you explain a little how you lay it on her head?


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Is this helpful?





















]


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I have only seen two sally and jack figures per store so far...they are really great quality. I have yet to see the tall sally yet anywhere. Good luck all!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Matt said:


> Ok guys what is the sku for the life size Sally? I'm having a hard time finding one here in Indiana. I have called several and most are saying they haven't got anything yet. And the ones that have say they haven't got any of the big stuff yet. This is driving me nuts


When Jack came out they had him just hanging in the greeting card section at the Columbus store. No one seemed to notice he was there. Neither him or Oggieboogie sold fast down there either. I think Oggie even made it to clearance last year.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Store I was in today, saw Manager and asked, and he said nothing out until after Labor Day. This is the one Walgreens store near me that has the best stuff...oh, well!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Mike and Tiff said:


> Is this helpful?
> 
> View attachment 252018
> 
> ...


More than helpful ! perfect. I just couldn't see it laying like that , in my mind it had this separation at the part. Thanks so much !


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I stopped by mine yesterday, and they had the NBC endcap up, but no big guys. They had one 12 inch Jack, but the others must have been sold, or not put out yet. I did pick up something that may make it to a reaper victim in the future.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got her! The only one they received!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Went to another Walgreens today, and not one thing was out. Two end caps of Bronco stuff, and who want's that?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Checked 2 stores today and nothing. At the one store that I was able to find someone that spoke English , I was told they had only received candy and they don't expect to get anything until after Labor Day.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> Checked 2 stores today and nothing. At the one store that I was able to find someone that spoke English , I was told they had only received candy and they don't expect to get anything until after Labor Day.


I called 2 out of 3 of my local stores and they have no Halloween out. I need the two snow globes and Sally.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

AAAH yes I saw those about two weeks ago down here in SF! They're only in certain stores though. I love the plain marshmallow ones.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Matt said:


> Got her! The only one they received!
> View attachment 252158


Fantastic Sally! Hilda, you need this for your display!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CHEFJULI said:


> Fantastic Sally! Hilda, you need this for your display!


hahaha I'm working on it!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Pooh, I guess that I was wrong. I thought that one of the photos showed NBC travel mugs, but they're metal sports bottles. I need a travel mug! (Although I bought the sports bottle anyway! )


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

I am selling my large Zero dog that would probably look great with the Sally and Jack you guys are buying at Walgreens. If anyone is interested, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nightmare-B...-Zero-Ghost-Dog-Halloween-Prop-/271971940103?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up Sally at the first Walgreen's we stopped at yesterday. They did have one Jack hanging on the opposite side of the display. They also had a some snow globes and a few other items. Didn't see the Jack and Sally figurines, so we're going to hit a few more Walgreen's today in hopes of landing the pair. Thanks for the tips on changing out Sally's hair with yarn. We plan on doing that soon. The "Easter grass" hair she originally came with is pretty lame. The red yarn makes the prop 100 times better looking.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Stopped in at all 3 Walgreens again today. Nothing.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Scored the Jack & Sally figurines at the first Walgreen's (156th & Maple) we stopped at today. They had only one Sally and two Jacks left. They also had both the Jack & Sally large hanging figures, but Jack had quite a few streaks of red on his face and chest.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I know everyone is excited for the NBC items, but my big "I hope" every year is they bring back the resin realistic skulls rather than the plastic pose-n-stay ones. Anybody make one of my Halloween wishes come true and confirm they're back??? <wishing>


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone else think its really dumb that the Nightmare Before Christmas sno globes don't play songs from the movie?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha. Must not of had the rights to the song or they couldn't agree on royalty payments for units sold. But yes, you would expect that to be the song it played. I didn't have time to play with stuff on the end cap last week so didn't know that. That's too bad really. I did notice there were only like 2 Jack big round pillows and 1 Oogie beige pillow. And only saw maybe 2-3 each of the really nice figurines of Jack and Sally. So if people are interested in either of those items, buy them when you see them. I was surprised they didn't have the DVD of the movie on the end cap and mentioned that to the manager of the store I was in to pick up Sally.


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Where did you get zero at ?


Sorry for the late responds the zero is a plushy my wife got a few years back its made by NECA I did try to see if I can find any of these online seems to match this one from 2003 http://www.entertainmentearth.com/item_archive/items/NBX_2003_Zero_Plush.asp sadly I do believe it be quite hard to find one of these online now a days.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

pretty simple design for Zero, could be replicated. And tons cheaper to make than to buy too. The manager at one store held one for me, they still havent put out the merchandise endcap, its still all in the back, but she called me about the Sally. I got her today and will be upgrading her hair to yarn too. I wish she had the endcap out and possibly the Jack since I dont have him yet either. Left my name with the shift lead to get Jack when they have a chance from the back. 

I have the Sally figure if anyone wants it. Though she is cute I really dont have a place for her, pm me if you desire her and Ill ship her to you. Im in FL.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Anyone else think its really dumb that the Nightmare Before Christmas sno globes don't play songs from the movie?


What song do they play? I love Halloween-themed music boxes and appreciate all sorts of scary songs except for... "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead." Not spooky and way overused.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

the zero plush can currently be bought at disneyland, I dont think you can get from online store?


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been on 5 Walgreen's and nothing on their shelves just school supplies, I just want the Jack and Sally figures


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

In the pictures it looks like they have Jack and oogie pillows, but are there any Sally ones this year? And are they selling any of the hanging oogies this year again? I know they are selling Jack and Sally, but I hope they sell oogie again.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Forgive me if these have already been posted but wanted to share photos of the figurines every one is talking about, as spotted at my local WG... 









No life size characters, but an associate said they had "tons" more Halloween stuff that hadn't come out yet. My guess, is they are holding on to the large dolls until later in the season, since they have noticed they tend to get bought up before the season "officially" "begins" (in quotes since my season starts Aug 1!!) He also said the rest of Halloween will be put up over the next few weeks...mid sept at the latest. 

They did however also have an end cap of day of the dead decor... Again, forgive me if its been posted already! 









PS! Can anyone help me solve the mystery of sideways pics???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Walking Dead said:


> In the pictures it looks like they have Jack and oogie pillows, but are there any Sally ones this year? And are they selling any of the hanging oogies this year again? I know they are selling Jack and Sally, but I hope they selk oogie again.



No Sally Pillows. No hanging Oogies, which the manager confirmed to me when I asked.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

The Big Scare said:


> What song do they play? I love Halloween-themed music boxes and appreciate all sorts of scary songs except for... "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead." Not spooky and way overused.


I'm pretty sure its the Alfred Hitchcock presents theme.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone seen any skeletons in their Walgreens yet? I have a leering skeleton project that's missing a skeleton!


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No Sally Pillows. No hanging Oogies, which the manager confirmed to me when I asked.


Thank you. One can wish....


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

A few items are starting to trickle out at my Walgreens. I also took pictures of the planograms.
If you want to see them bigger, click here and you can change size options in the gallery: 
https://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merch-2015


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!! Love the pics! I'm definitely curious about the skull inside the book, and the evil scarecrow.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The pictures aren't the greatest, but they also got shrunk down quite a bit. You can see them bigger here (click on the photo and then the size option (rectangles) in the bottom right corner): 

https://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merch-2015

There's also a video of the skull in the pumpkin at that link.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Well looks like Walgreens is getting my money this year!! Love the witch, from what I can see, plus a few other things... Now let the Walgreens stalking begin..


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

i got my Sally last night!!! So happy to get her so Jack has his companion! I agree with many people here - her hair is getting replaced with yarn. It looks like bicycle streamers right now. 
My walgreens just started putting stuff out. No halloween yet and only about 1/2 a shelf of Nightmare items. So glad I stopped. Good luck everyone on finding what you want.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to head to a couple Walgreens today and see if they have any NBC things out.
I really want a Sally and maybe another snow globe


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I picked up Sally at Walgreens after work yesterday. They had just started putting Halloween out, but no 5' Sally. After being asked by 4 different associates if they could help me find something, I finally said yes. One of the associates went into the back of the store, and there she was! Very cute, my wife was delighted. I'll mention to her about replacing the streamers with yarn...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Found my Sally today, was in a different part of town for work and passed a Walgreens, did a U turn and there she was BUT I have to say she's sort of a hot mess !! Here hair is bad but seems worse than some of the others people posted, it doesn't even cover the back of her head. I'm going to replace it with yarn but still for 25 bucks they could have done a bit better. They had a Jack as well and the one I got year before last is made a little better , so is the larger stuffed Jack I got that same year, his clothes are made of a much better material ( this year is very cheap but they went up in price) 
Oh well I bought my ratchet Sally anyway, just in case i never come across another one. The cashier said " I knew these would go fast" I asked when they put her out and she said about an hour ago. lol so I had perfect timing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. I can't wait to see the Wizard of Oz things


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Zombiesmash said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Love the pics! I'm definitely curious about the skull inside the book, and the evil scarecrow.


The skull inside the book is a pretty cool looking prop. We were contemplating on buying it (and both the candle on the skull and candle on the pumpkin), but ultimately decided against it since we only have so much space for items of that nature.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to see so many of you finding Sallys! I like the description of her hair as being like bicycle handlebar streamers! LOL. The best I came up with was plastic Easter basket filler but the bicycle comparison is right on. 

Thanks for the planograms. I haven't been back in my stores yet knowing they said halloween wouldn't get set up probably until later this week or next. Not really seeing anything off hand that I don't already have that peeks my interest. Looks like everyone ordered the flickering string lights this year. I'll still make a trip or two in to see things in person.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad to see so many of you finding Sallys! I like the description of her hair as being like bicycle handlebar streamers! LOL. The best I came up with was plastic Easter basket filler but the bicycle comparison is right on.
> 
> Thanks for the planograms. I haven't been back in my stores yet knowing they said halloween wouldn't get set up probably until later this week or next. Not really seeing anything off hand that I don't already have that peeks my interest. Looks like everyone ordered the flickering string lights this year. I'll still make a trip or two in to see things in person.


I believe the flickering string lights were either $14.99 or $15.99 at this Walgreens, so they are cheaper at Big Lots. I failed to mention that I also found a Sally at this store. They had 2 Jacks and 1 Sally. It's a small Walgreens right down the street. I went to 3 other Walgreens looking for her before I went to that one because they never have anything and are always late putting seasonal items out. Oops.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Our local Walgreens stocked


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how much the guitar playing skeletons are?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got my Sally tonight. I went to the store closest to me, they had candy out but no decorations.
I asked if I could get numbers to call other stores instead of driving all over, while I was calling
A manager went into the back and came out with a Sally for me! So nice of her to actually go look
In boxes for me. I'm just happy to have her!


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> Forgive me if these have already been posted but wanted to share photos of the figurines every one is talking about, as spotted at my local WG...
> 
> View attachment 252560
> 
> ...


I really hope I can find this Day of the Dead wreath in PR! No Walgreens have started stocking up yet...hopefully, if I don't find it here, I'll find it in New Mexico when I visit in late September?


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Those big light-up skulls...they've been haunting me for 3 years. I always wait for the sales, the clerks tell me that they are going to go on deeper sale so I should wait, and then I end up with no skulls. 8( I'm biting the bullet and getting one as soon as I see it this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just did another run to the 3 area Walgreens. No Sally.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

After hearing about this year's NBC merchandise, I checked out Walgreens and was surprised to see they had the NBC endcap set up. They had 2 life-sized Jacks and one Sally, but no figurines, which is what I really wanted. I checked 3 other Walgreens today and none of them had anything but candy out. The 4th store I checked had the NBC endcap up, and one of each figurines. I was so happy, until I got home and noticed a big chip in the cat and back of Sally's leg. I decided to run out to the 5th Walgreens in town, hoping they'd have a Sally I could exchange. To my surprise, not only did they have 2 of each figurine (along w 2 life sized Jacks and one Sally), they had all the Halloween stuff out. I guess I should have started at that Walgreens! lol I'm so happy to get a set of figurines. I might go back for a life sized Jack and Sally. I could never find Jack or Oogie last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> After hearing about this year's NBC merchandise, I checked out Walgreens and was surprised to see they had the NBC endcap set up. They had 2 life-sized Jacks and one Sally, but no figurines, which is what I really wanted. I checked 3 other Walgreens today and none of them had anything but candy out. The 4th store I checked had the NBC endcap up, and one of each figurines. I was so happy, until I got home and noticed a big chip in the cat and back of Sally's leg. I decided to run out to the 5th Walgreens in town, hoping they'd have a Sally I could exchange. To my surprise, not only did they have 2 of each figurine (along w 2 life sized Jacks and one Sally), they had all the Halloween stuff out. I guess I should have started at that Walgreens! lol I'm so happy to get a set of figurines. I might go back for a life sized Jack and Sally. I could never find Jack or Oogie last year.



MGOBLUENIK, if you even remotely think you want Sally and Jack, I would strongly suggest calling the stores you saw them in and see if they are still there and if they will hold it for you and pick up the same day. Otherwise you will regret passing on 2 places with them. Seriously. They will get bought.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

no kidding..........if they are there now it will be a miracle


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

WIZARD OF OZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know where I'm off to tomorrow.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I finally found Sally! I had the opportunity in the past to get Jack, but didn't want just him so I passed. When I saw that Sally was available this year I had to have the pair. Three days ago I checked a local Walgreens looking for Sally and they had two Jacks. I decided I'd wait, went back yesterday to check for Sally again and they only had one Jack. I decided I better get him while I could so I bought him. I had to hit up five different Walgreens but I finally got Sally today also! I passed on Oogie Boogie last year, thought he looked awfully cheap and wasn't worth it with material so thin you can see through it. While both Jack and Sally aren't the top-of-the-line props, I can work with them and improve what I've got. I plan on inserting metal rods and thin foam noodles into the legs so that they can be posed instead of just hanging there. And as Mike and Tiff did, I will definitely perform a hair transplant on Sally and replace the plastic Easter grass hairdo with more appropriate locks of yarn.

Everyone that has Walgreen managers/employees willing to go and look in the back are lucky. I asked at three of the four Walgreens that didn't have her out and none of them could be bothered to look for her. I don't know if they couldn't or wouldn't, either way I left empty handed. When I asked when all of their Halloween merchandise will be out they all said the same thing, "When the school supplies are gone". When will that be? "I don't know". Gee, thanks for your assistance.

Has anyone seen what these NBC characters are being sold for on eBay? Made me wish I had bought the other four Sallys they had so I could triple or quadruple my money on each one. Just kidding, they only had one and she's mine.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

mraymer said:


> I finally found Sally! I had the opportunity in the past to get Jack, but didn't want just him so I passed. When I saw that Sally was available this year I had to have the pair. Three days ago I checked a local Walgreens looking for Sally and they had two Jacks. I decided I'd wait, went back yesterday to check for Sally again and they only had one Jack. I decided I better get him while I could so I bought him. I had to hit up five different Walgreens but I finally got Sally today also! I passed on Oogie Boogie last year, thought he looked awfully cheap and wasn't worth it with material so thin you can see through it. While both Jack and Sally aren't the top-of-the-line props, I can work with them and improve what I've got. I plan on inserting metal rods and thin foam noodles into the legs so that they can be posed instead of just hanging there. And as Mike and Tiff did, I will definitely perform a hair transplant on Sally and replace the plastic Easter grass hairdo with more appropriate locks of yarn.
> 
> Everyone that has Walgreen managers/employees willing to go and look in the back are lucky. I asked at three of the four Walgreens that didn't have her out and none of them could be bothered to look for her. I don't know if they couldn't or wouldn't, either way I left empty handed. When I asked when all of their Halloween merchandise will be out they all said the same thing, "When the school supplies are gone". When will that be? "I don't know". Gee, thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Has anyone seen what these NBC characters are being sold for on eBay? Made me wish I had bought the other four Sallys they had so I could triple or quadruple my money on each one. Just kidding, they only had one and she's mine.


We use PVC in his legs for our Jack so we could pose him in the yard. I'm not sure how to make sally stand up on her own since her legs are stuffed and don't go all the way up (hanging by strange straps). I would like to see what others come up with for her to stand on her own.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Another FYI for everyone. sally's stockings are probably running under her socks, they are on both the ones I bought, so I put fray check on all the runs and all around the bottom where the stocking are glued to the shoes to keep it from running more.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike and Tiff said:


> Another FYI for everyone. sally's stockings are probably running under her socks, they are on both the ones I bought, so I put fray check on all the runs and all around the bottom where the stocking are glued to the shoes to keep it from running more.
> View attachment 253443


thanks for letting us know


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This probably wouldn't work for everyone, but one possible way to have Sally, Jack, etc stand in your yard would be to use one of those shepard hooks if you can anchor in the ground and hang the prop off of that. They come in various heights so you can probably find one that will let her feet rest on the ground and the vertical pole would be behind the prop. Depending how you light at night you could probably make the black hook kind of disappear into the night. Just a thought since they are hanging props.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I went to Walgreens today and the Oz isn't here yet. Sigh. But they took my number and hopefully will call me when it gets in. I just found out there's also a trick or treat bucket. If anyone happens to see the Oz set up and is able to snap a pic, I would so love one to put on my blog. I don't know when this stuff will show up in Oregon. I'm hoping this little line does really well and I'll see more Oz next year. The NBC stuff was really nice that I saw today. I want to see the same for Oz.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Succub'Oz said:


> I went to Walgreens today and the Oz isn't here yet. Sigh. But they took my number and hopefully will call me when it gets in. I just found out there's also a trick or treat bucket. If anyone happens to see the Oz set up and is able to snap a pic, I would so love one to put on my blog. I don't know when this stuff will show up in Oregon. I'm hoping this little line does really well and I'll see more Oz next year. The NBC stuff was really nice that I saw today. I want to see the same for Oz.


How do you know they are getting OZ stuff?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

My Walgreens had zilch... except for the three Monster cereals. Had to get those. It's not Halloween without them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike and Tiff said:


> How do you know they are getting OZ stuff?



Shellyfish took a picture of the planogram showing the Oz stuff on the top shelf. 9th photo down or 3rd from the bottom of her post. Here's the link to her post:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142450-walgreens-2015-a-18.html#post1783907
Looked to me to just be small stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Succub'Oz said:


> I went to Walgreens today and the Oz isn't here yet. Sigh. But they took my number and hopefully will call me when it gets in. I just found out there's also a trick or treat bucket. If anyone happens to see the Oz set up and is able to snap a pic, I would so love one to put on my blog. I don't know when this stuff will show up in Oregon. I'm hoping this little line does really well and I'll see more Oz next year. The NBC stuff was really nice that I saw today. I want to see the same for Oz.


I don't know how much Oz stuff they are getting but I saw a few things in person today, couldn't really take a picture because I didn't have my phone but also it was on the top shelf. They had Oz mugs and an Oz snow globe with the house, Dorothy and Toto. It was pretty cute.

edited to add: I just looked at the plan photo posted on this thread and that is all that I saw at the store, the mugs are on the left , snow globe in the middle and travel mugs to the right. I can't remember if the house is inside the snow globe or on top, either the house or dorothy and toto were on the top of the actual globe part.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in Walgreens after lunch and they were in the process of clearing the shelves and starting with the halloween candy. Only thing to post right now, so here were some of my favorites.

The Extra "Seasonal Edition" Pumpkin Spice gum is very good. Comes in old fashioned size sticks and the flavor really lasts. Very juicy too.










Who doesn't look forward to the M&Ms capers at Halloween time. Hope they have new commercials this year.










Not a big chocolate fan anymore but I always look for these to come into Walgreens at Halloween time. OMG they are on sale for 25 cents! I hadn't even realized they had been stocked yet....and my favorite peanut topped apple caramel chocolate treat was almost gone! Made that a reality before someone else did! Yummmmm.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool Hallmark Items!!!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Walgreens started out kinda small with Nightmare Before Christmas and it's gradually grown over the past couple of years. I'm hoping Oz will do just as well. I'm dying to see if the Trick or Treat bucket is exclusive to Walgreens too. So happy to see things in stores, I can't tell ya!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Succub'Oz said:


> Walgreens started out kinda small with Nightmare Before Christmas and it's gradually grown over the past couple of years. I'm hoping Oz will do just as well. I'm dying to see if the Trick or Treat bucket is exclusive to Walgreens too. So happy to see things in stores, I can't tell ya!


Oz items? I haven't heard about them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mb24 said:


> Oz items? I haven't heard about them.


Yeah, there are a few items we know of so far. there is a picture on this thread and I saw a few items the other day, Oz mugs, a snow globe and travel cups.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you all seen the "tealights" that Hallmark is carrying this year? Our Walgreens has them. One has a thunder sound clip, and one has a "graveyard" sound clip. Then they have a metal luminary "front" house (I don't know what they're really called, it's not a bag style luminary, it's a single panel tea light holder)...it comes with a tealight that has a witch's cackle.

They don't look like tealights though, they look like solid-topped game show buzzers that light up.  I thought that I snapped a photo, but apparently my camera did not cooperate! The lights by themselves are $4.99, and I can't remember the price of the metal house fronts, sorry.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

FINALLY. Bought Sally last night at the first Walgreens I stopped at. They had just put her out. The sales associate laughed and said I couldn't just buy her, I need to get Jack too. I would have but bought him a couple years ago. The paint around the lips is a bit rough, not bad, but I'll have to clean it up a bit. Also stopped into Wal Mart and grabbed some red yarn for the hair upgrade.


----------



## Donny Lizenbee (Aug 18, 2015)

*I found Skeletons at Walgreens and Home Depot*

So I have found some props in retail stores in the Oklahoma area. Walgreens has poseable Skellys for $40, and skulls for $5. And Home Depot has them $30. Home Depot's has LED red eyes. But they are also Poseable and they had two pack skulls for $5.88. Not bad. I wanted to share before they all gone. Happy Halloween and good luck shopping.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't seen Sally yet but did get her plush


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

sookie said:


> Haven't seen Sally yet but did get her plush


I seen the Sally and Jack plush too have not seen the life size ones yet.


----------



## Brit Nicole (Sep 11, 2015)

*My finds for today*

I went to Walgreen's today, got a jack and oogie pillow and a zero and jack/sally snow globe. If anyone finds a oogie boogie snow globe please keep me in mind, apparently my city doesn't have them :/ I've checked every Walgreen's. I found the 5ft jack and sally at one, however sadly they were so scratched up and Sally's face was stained all red from her hair :/


----------



## Brit Nicole (Sep 11, 2015)

Been hunting a oogie hanger too...no luck


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Brit Nicole said:


> I went to Walgreen's today, got a jack and oogie pillow and a zero and jack/sally snow globe. If anyone finds a oogie boogie snow globe please keep me in mind, apparently my city doesn't have them :/ I've checked every Walgreen's. I found the 5ft jack and sally at one, however sadly they were so scratched up and Sally's face was stained all red from her hair :/



The condition of the Sally hanging prop sounds kind of typical from what I experienced with the two I found and from photos of ones people here picked up. The red can be cleaned off I bet, i have a bit of smudging on mine but haven't attempted it yet, and most people are just replacing her handlebar streamer hair with red yarn. The paint on the two I had picked up was chipped in different places on each. Paint doesn't adhere well to plastic as many haunters here already know. People will touch up. Sad to say this is what you can probably expect or expect over time to happen to one you buy. If you passed up on a Jack and Sally hanging couple you may not find them again unless on e bay for tons more, and probably chipped, smudged or repaired too. Since these are official Disney props and only so many of them are being sold at all, I think you passed up on something most here would have bought anyway. Good luck finding another pair if you are looking for them still.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Brit Nicole said:


> Been hunting a oogie hanger too...no luck


Two managers from different Walgreens said that only Jacks and a Sally are shipping this year. Unless you find a store that miraculously had one accidentally left over and forgotten about from last year when Jacks and Oogie shipped, best bet is to look for a member here who bought an extra and willing to sell and ship to you (post your request under the Wanted to Buy section of the forum) or through e bay but guaranteed sellers there will want a fortune for him. Suppose it's possible that Walgreens if they go NBC next year too may bring back Oogie but I wouldn't count on it if you really want him.


----------



## Brit Nicole (Sep 11, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The condition of the Sally hanging prop sounds kind of typical from what I experienced with the two I found and from photos of ones people here picked up. The red can be cleaned off I bet, i have a bit of smudging on mine but haven't attempted it yet, and most people are just replacing her handlebar streamer hair with red yarn. The paint on the two I had picked up was chipped in different places on each. Paint doesn't adhere well to plastic as many haunters here already know. People will touch up. Sad to say this is what you can probably expect or expect over time to happen to one you buy. If you passed up on a Jack and Sally hanging couple you may not find them again unless on e bay for tons more, and probably chipped, smudged or repaired too. Since these are official Disney props and only so many of them are being sold at all, I think you passed up on something most here would have bought anyway. Good luck finding another pair if you are looking for them still.


I understand what you're saying, however I am a nursing student with limited funds. I really don't have $50 to blow to turn around and spend more :/ I wish.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our Walgreens doesn't even have any jack or Sally items yet.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I stopped by one Walgreens tonight on my way home from work and they had zero Halloween, just some candy which doesn't really count. I was a little disappointed but after running a couple errands I ended up near another Walgreens so I thought I'd give it another try and they had their NBC endcap out!! They had one Sally figurine left (no Jack) I also asked the cashier if they'll get more in and she thought they would!!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

After going to several Walgreens I finally tracked down the Jack and Sally figurines. They had one of each left after I bought mine. A lot of people must really love collecting this stuff lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Does Walgreens ever do coupons like CVS does? I hate to pay full price for just about anything. they have a couple of things I like but they are 15+, which isn't bad but a coupon would be better.
I have their card but I don't have any points even though I have made several purchases so I don't think it does a whole lot of good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does Walgreens ever do coupons like CVS does? I hate to pay full price for just about anything. they have a couple of things I like but they are 15+, which isn't bad but a coupon would be better.
> I have their card but I don't have any points even though I have made several purchases so I don't think it does a whole lot of good.



I'll be interested to see what people say on this. I can't recall anyone ever really discussing their rewards program and coupons like we do for CVS. The way I look at it, you pretty much _have to be signed up for a card_ there in order to get the sale pricing. But then again CVS and RiteAid are like this too with their special advertised sale items.

I only got Walgreen's card last year I think, and never signed up for any emails that I remember (and haven't received any so that seems to jive). I did sign up for their Balance Rewards card because there was something on sale for halloween last year that I wanted and the reg. price and advertised sale price difference was enough to make me do so. That says a lot about the halloween things they've stocked more recently because I always use to find stuff there and now buy _way_ more from CVS instead. Positive when I bought my Wallie skeletons the card program wasn't in play or you didn't need the card for the sale price (I have 6 Wallies I think and wouldn't have paid full price for them otherwise unless they swiped a "store" rewards card for me). 

In any event once Walgreens started their Balance Rewards Card program, it seemed like any sale on halloween items required you to use your card in order to get the sale pricing ("as advertised with Card"). I figured they had my info already from prescriptions so signed up when I really wanted that sale item and didn't want to pay full price. Otherwise I don't shop there enough that I care or doubt I acquire enough points as a result to generate any rewards point dollars so for me its kind of a moot point.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll be interested to see what people say on this. I can't recall anyone ever really discussing their rewards program and coupons like we do for CVS. The way I look at it, you pretty much _have to be signed up for a card_ there in order to get the sale pricing. But then again CVS and RiteAid are like this too with their special advertised sale items.
> 
> I only got Walgreen's card last year I think, and never signed up for any emails that I remember (and haven't received any so that seems to jive). I did sign up for their Balance Rewards card because there was something on sale for halloween last year that I wanted and the reg. price and advertised sale price difference was enough to make me do so. That says a lot about the halloween things they've stocked more recently because I always use to find stuff there and now buy _way_ more from CVS instead. Positive when I bought my Wallie skeletons the card program wasn't in play or you didn't need the card for the sale price (I have 6 Wallies I think and wouldn't have paid full price for them otherwise unless they swiped a "store" rewards card for me).
> 
> In any event once Walgreens started their Balance Rewards Card program, it seemed like any sale on halloween items required you to use your card in order to get the sale pricing ("as advertised with Card"). I figured they had my info already from prescriptions so signed up when I really wanted that sale item and didn't want to pay full price. Otherwise I don't shop there enough that I care or doubt I acquire enough points as a result to generate any rewards point dollars so for me its kind of a moot point.


Yeah, I'm thinking I am going to either have to pay full price or wait until they put Halloween on sale and hope the items I want are still there. I don't think the points are worth much unless you shop there all the time. Like I said, I've made several purchases and it hasn't given me one single point. I checked to see what was up with that and it seems only certain things give you points and you have to accumlates 1000's of points to even get any type of walgreens "bucks". Maybe I'm not using my card to its full potential but like you I don't shop there much and don't really care except at halloween time of course.
Does anyone remember how long it takes them to start putting the Halloween on sale?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe someone created a thread last year on _October 19th_ saying that Walgreens' Halloween was marked as 50% off.

Oh, hold on. That was clearance. WitchyKitty posted in last year's thread on _September 25th_ that their skeletons were on sale. I would assume that would extend to all Halloween, but that could be incorrect.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks EE ! that isn't too long from now, maybe just maybe they will have a sale next week or possibly the week after.


----------



## 3Storms (Sep 13, 2015)

Here Walgreens is just now starting to have a limited amount of candt trickle out. 

It's so under-whelming. It used to be where I live that as soon as back-to-school started the next sunday every store had their Halloween stuff out in full force. Now it's a slow trickle, and mostly bagged candy that's no longer marked as Halloween so they don't have to put it on clearance sale on November 1st.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: Walgreens points card

They don't have a coupon machine like CVS does, but occasionally you get decent coupons with receipts. I don't shop there very often myself, but we do get our scrips there, and that helps to accumulate points, although it is a very slow process, because it takes so many points to get a "buck" as was noted. The most that I have ever accumulated in a year is $5. They have changed their system to accommodate every prescription. It used to be if your scrip was free, you didn't get any points. Well, most of ours are free because they're generics. Now we get 100 points per free scrip.

I've had the Walgreens card for a few years, and it's really only been useful for non-Halloween purchases, IMO.

On the other hand, I rarely go into CVS except for Halloween (and one very recent scrip that we could never get filled at Walgreens!). So, I hardly ever rack up points at CVS (if they have points?). I've just used the card to check the coupon machine, and for non-Halloween purchases.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

The Walgreens by my house only has candy out now and a few small decorations.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

re: Walgreens sales and the card

Last year a good chunk of their stuff went on sale at some point during the season. If memory serves, it was usually either 25% off (Nightmare stuff went on this sale a lot) or buy one, get one halfsies. The smaller stuff would go for something like 3/$10 (maybe not that exact price, but you get the idea) and the larger, more expensive things would knock $10 off and usually throw points onto your card to be used later OR you'd get a register reward coupon for your next order.


As to the card, when they switched to giving everyone points on their prescriptions earlier this year, they also went to an everyday retail points system, meaning that you should be earning points on just about any purchase you make that isn't one of the usual exclusions (tobacco, dairy, gift cards). You should be getting 10 points per dollar before tax, except this week has a three day coupon that started Sunday where you spend $10, scan the coupon, and get 50 points per dollar on your purchase. It's not huge, but it does add up if you're buying stuff anyway. It's valid online, too, if you're doing your shopping that way. But it's only good through the 15th. If you're not getting the everyday retail points, you might call and see if they can fix your account since they've been advertising that up a storm. 

And finally: if you link your account to an online account, you can clip coupons to your Rewards card so you don't have to worry about the cashier not scanning them or you forgetting them. But you can also earn points online for stuff like walking when you log your healthy activities. They do cap what you earn monthly, but it's a good way to build your points.

Oh, and if your account has your address (not email) on file, they do send coupons to people that way, too. That one seems to be more random than anything, but it's frequently stuff you'd buy anyway so this way you get an extra 1000 points or more on it. 

Hopefully some of that helped?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Some stuff at Walgreens!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks promising.... Still nothing in my neighborhood but I plan to stop in to a few Walgreens today to check.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I saw that life size standing witch as well box only I wonder how she looks?


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Head Boppers*

Found these lighted flashing head boppers at Walgreens today...they really look much better then my pic's...and the skellies love them!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

My store has the sally and jack. I will be picking it up later.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

My Walgreens STILL does not have Halloween stuff out...ugh!! And by the looks of the tiny area that has been cleared they're not putting much out :-(


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to go see if ours has stuff out yet


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spookybella977 said:


> Some stuff at Walgreens!



I'm borrowing these pics because I'm too lazy to take new ones...thanks bella. 
Just wanted to say that Walgreens has buy one get one half off on the things that are 14.99 and higher, like the skelly and pumpkin with candles , the witch , the light up skellly book , the pose and stay skellys and all the other life sized props they have. Also if you load a coupon on your card for it you get 5000 points for every 25.00 purchase, if you shop and walgreens often could help get you 10 walgreens bucks.

Well poo, it didn't include the pictures from spookybellas post when I quoted it....


----------



## DocHorror (Sep 12, 2015)

I found Sally at the local Walgreen, but she has excess red paint in a thin smear down her nose (which is noticeable) as well as on her next and forehead (not so bad). I tried alcohol, but it's not coming off her nose. Also tried natural turpenoid - which didn't work either. I hear mineral spirits could do the trick, but I don't want to damage the plastic. Bummer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You could always repaint her


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

My Walgreens is very small, so the only animated props were the two skeleton musicians and the Medusa bust. I like her, and am glad to have finally seen her in person, but nothing else caught my eye.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought the skull and pumpkin candles and the pumpkin eyes are VERY bright. I tore off some tissue and put them where the lights are and its better.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

The manager came through for me and called me today! He found me a Sally!  Also got some candy, mini treat bags and a light up owl.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Light up owl? Any chance of sweet talking you into a picture? And huzzah for Sally!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

HA!! walked into a walgreen's NOT looking for sally, id given up...........and there she was ...they just set up their display.... that is i am sure the only reason i found this one............wasnt looking anymore...lol... they told me the halloween was coming in everyother week so its got to be out this weekend now. good hunting folks


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so tired of stalking Walgreens trying to find a Sally. I hit three this morning. Two had no Sally but everything else was out. The third had no NBC at all and already had about a third of the Halloween items marked with orange clearance stickers and priced half off. I asked during check out why they had so much clearance... it isn't even October 1st yet... she said they have a lot of Christmas toys in the back. Not complaining about the prices, but still...


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

A few years ago Walgreens carried a very nice quality resin skull. They've disappeared from the stores since then, replaced with a lower quality plastic skull for about the same price. Two years ago Big Lots carried a nice resin skull but for a higher price ($10). Today I happened to stumble upon resin skulls of the same quality as the old Walgreens/Big Lots skull, for $6.99 at Albertson's. I picked up two of them and thought I'd let the thread know since I know I'm not the only one on the lookout for good quality skulls.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I put out my Walgreen's Sally last night. 










I posed her holding a thistle like the very last scene of the movie where she is wondering if Jack cares about her and then he comes up the mountain and they sing Simply Meant to Be. So romantic.
I want to give a HUGE shout out to Ghost of Spookie who came to my rescue when I could not locate a Sally, and found another one and shipped her to me. I genuinely appreciate it so much! I love the HF community.

I'll take a day photo and post later. Thank you again GoS!!


----------



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

I got this Sally at our local Walgreens about a month ago. Her face has a small thin red area above her eye but it doesn't bother me.

We have tons of Walgreens here and this is the only Sally I have ever seen.

Sorry she's sideways! She's gorgeous, though!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the follow up (day) photo of how I used the Walgreen's Sally.
Quick, easy and effective. Love it!
The dress area is a little flat. I think I'll give her some pool noodle 'thighs'. LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great, Hilda!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Here is the follow up (day) photo of how I used the Walgreen's Sally.
> Quick, easy and effective. Love it!
> The dress area is a little flat. I think I'll give her some pool noodle 'thighs'. LOL
> 
> View attachment 262167


Hilda , Sally and Jack are fabulous. where did you get the big pumpkin jack is sitting on? and did you put wire in their legs/arms?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the arrangement Hilda! You always do nice staging. how big is that pumpkin Jack is sitting on? Perfect size for him.

GoldenPumpkin, I think most of us have some red smear somewhere on our Sally's, that or chipped paint on the blowmold plastic. It's all good. Especially since they were not _so_ mass produced that everyone who wanted one could find her. I thought I recalled someone in this thread mentioning they removed the red smear off of theirs. Can't recall how though.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

hello all! i just joined this great forum and had to post this amazing bit of news to all of my fellow NBC fans..
I had completely given up on getting a Sally. I called every Wal-greens within a 2 hour distance. I was just too late on my quest. Then yesterday, my boyfriend walks in the door and hands me a large bagged item.. SALLY!!! I almost cried. I asked him how on earth he managed this, since I had just been to the WGs by my house 2 days prior asking them if they could help. Well, he had asked one of the employees to hold a Sally for him if anymore came in, and she did. They received another NBC shipment that was hush hush. The girl said most WGs are getting one last shipment right before Halloween. She said the shipments had only one Sally. So if you're still looking try calling around and you just may luck out! This was yesterday, and the shipment had just arrived. 
Cheers! ???
Brooke


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

little_miss_scare_all said:


> hello all! i just joined this great forum and had to post this amazing bit of news to all of my fellow NBC fans..
> I had completely given up on getting a Sally. I called every Wal-greens within a 2 hour distance. I was just too late on my quest. Then yesterday, my boyfriend walks in the door and hands me a large bagged item.. SALLY!!! I almost cried. I asked him how on earth he managed this, since I had just been to the WGs by my house 2 days prior asking them if they could help. Well, he had asked one of the employees to hold a Sally for him if anymore came in, and she did. They received another NBC shipment that was hush hush. The girl said most WGs are getting one last shipment right before Halloween. She said the shipments had only one Sally. So if you're still looking try calling around and you just may luck out! This was yesterday, and the shipment had just arrived.
> Cheers! &#55356;&#57219;&#55356;&#57221;&#55356;&#57219;
> Brooke


Awww thats great ! I'm glad you finally found her. I know how the search can be. I never saw her at any of the 3 Walgreens near me, not one, not a Jack either. I finally found Sally at a WG in another town I was working in about 45 minutes away, the only one I saw all season. Sounds like you have a great boyfriend ! I hope others who want her can still find her, I'm surprised they are still getting some in.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Awww thats great ! I'm glad you finally found her. I know how the search can be. I never saw her at any of the 3 Walgreens near me, not one, not a Jack either. I finally found Sally at a WG in another town I was working in about 45 minutes away, the only one I saw all season. Sounds like you have a great boyfriend ! I hope others who want her can still find her, I'm surprised they are still getting some in.


Thank you! Yes indeed, he is quite wonderful to think of me 
Glad you found one too! 
I can't believe it. I went to check out if they had restocked the little Jack and Sally statues (really want those!) and they had another Sally ? I decided to pick her up since I know there are still fans/collectors looking for her, and maybe I can help someone out ? She is quite a bit more "messy" than mine, but after reading through the posts it seems to be a recurring theme. She has a small chip of paint missing in her eye which can be so easily fixed, and her hair is much messier than mine. Otherwise she is all good  The Jacks were in awful shape, I was very disappointed. They should have been reduced in price-they were that bad. Hopefully I can fix mine up.
Next, replacing last years Wal-greens Jack snowglobe that my cat smashed..naughty kitty ? I really want to get that back into my collection


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

unbelievable! 
I am at Walgreens, and they have about 10 Jacks, and another Sally!

Wow


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

little_miss_scare_all said:


> unbelievable!
> I am at Walgreens, and they have about 10 Jacks, and another Sally!
> 
> Wow


10 life sized jacks? thats crazy if so. I wish they would have gotten a few oogies this year, I didn't get him last year.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

I kid you not.
They are set up all over the store, and hanging up where they usually have all extra large hanging props. The Jack and Sally were set up on either side of the small section of Nightmare items that are left, holding hands. 
I think they must have had extras from last year, because they had more out that were in better shape than my last stop there. 

I'm with you. I was really hoping we would all be in for a surprise and Oogie would make an appearance this year. I didn't get him either, and looking for him on eBay is just depressing. 
One of the few sellers has FOUR and asking $200 a piece. That is just awful. It shouldn't be so difficult and expensive for real collectors to purchase the items they want. Bums me out 
Hopefully one day the Great Halloween Pumpkin will smile upon me and bring me an Oogie! lol &#55357;&#56843;

At least I got the animated plush to boogie with animated Jack. So cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just looking through the whole thread to look at photos of what Walgreens put out on their shelves and heck the vast majority of the thread is on Sally. So sad this is what Walgreens has been reduced to for halloween...and not complaining in the least about them carry NBC stuff (although they should get in more lifesize figures in their shipments). Walgreens use to have lots of great halloween items. Don't know if they have a new buyer for seasonal or what but they seem to be a shadow of their former self. Anyone know what skeleton dog they had in stock this year?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hilda , Sally and Jack are fabulous. where did you get the big pumpkin jack is sitting on? and did you put wire in their legs/arms?


Hi! Thanks. 
I made the big pumpkin by covering an old blowmold with tons of Great Stuff spray foam insulation, then carving it. They come with wire in their arms, so I did put a lower skeleton inside of them using thin pvc pipe inserted into their chests and inside of their clothes to form hips and legs..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You are one crafty woman there Hilda! I did a double take reading that you remade the pumpkin. Who would have thunk to do that?! I never would have guessed and it works so well with Jack.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

I did notice that they have a skeleton cat to go along with the dog. Both large and animated.

I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean by what kind..


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

Haha, anyone else notice they misspelled Oogie's name on the pillow?

Also, I found this little hanging led Jack head..I never heard about him, or saw pics from displays. 
He is very cute 


~Sorry GhostofSpookie, to post more NBC :/~


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was just looking through the whole thread to look at photos of what Walgreens put out on their shelves and heck the vast majority of the thread is on Sally. So sad this is what Walgreens has been reduced to for halloween...and not complaining in the least about them carry NBC stuff (although they should get in more lifesize figures in their shipments). Walgreens use to have lots of great halloween items. Don't know if they have a new buyer for seasonal or what but they seem to be a shadow of their former self. Anyone know what skeleton dog they had in stock this year?


So true! We used to hit Walgreens every year First for Halloween and other holidays as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't mind the NBC at all and have the 3 hanging props, just think it's interesting that you won't find many photos on here of the rest of their Halloween mdse. Kind of feel people have kind of given up on them other than NBC.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

I hear ya.

I am just a NBC collector, but my collection does not constitute my Halloween decorations, props, displays ect. 
In fact, my Nightmare items mostly stay in my room with the exception of a few particularly cool items. 
I was a bit disappointed in this year's selection of non NBC decos. I thought quite a few Day of the Dead items were cool, especially the wreath and figurines. Oh? and the large hanging clown prop that laughed wickedly and the eyes lit up. It looked like a clown from the film "Killer Klowns from Outerspace"! lol 
If he doesn't scare the trick or treaters, I don't know what will !&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

So after seeing this thread I went to every walgreens in my town (5 of them) and i was actually able to find a few things! i got both the large hanging jack and sally, a set of plushies and a jack figurine, but no sally figurine... yet


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I REALLY, REALLY miss the Walgreen's skulls that were resin, slightly small but oh so realistic looking. Anyone ever wants to part with some, let me know as I'd love to have more.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I scored today on the witch, light up scarecrow, spooky photo and spiders. The sales are starting. Not one NBC item in 5 towns around me.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

If there is anything in particular anyone is looking for, I am hitting the last 6 Walgreens in my area, and doing a double check at the 3 right by my house. I had gpod luck the other night at a WGs that I didn't even know existed. I'm still on the hunt for the figurines, but I can look for other items if anyone is still looking. &#55356;&#57219;&#55357;&#56443;&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> I scored today on the witch, light up scarecrow, spooky photo and spiders. The sales are starting. Not one NBC item in 5 towns around me.


Can you take pictures after you assemble everything please?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

little_miss_scare_all said:


> If there is anything in particular anyone is looking for, I am hitting the last 6 Walgreens in my area, and doing a double check at the 3 right by my house. I had gpod luck the other night at a WGs that I didn't even know existed. I'm still on the hunt for the figurines, but I can look for other items if anyone is still looking. ������


I am really looking for a 12" sally figurine!! i am willing to pay for cost and shipping. all the walgreens in my area are sold out i think i got the last jack in my town, would love the set!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Here ya go Matt. I didn't realize the photo moved like it does! I got the witch for $30, the Scarecrow for $9.99, the spiders for $7.99 (eyes change colors), and the portrait for $8.99. Posting videos as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you so much! I am debating if I want to get the witch or not lol. For that price you can't really go wrong. At my local Walgreens it's on clearance. It was $49.99 but not they have dropped it down to $34.99. Are her arms poseable?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes her arms are poseable. Her dress needs a good ironing.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know ALO. Looks like I will have to get her now


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

I am hitting the last 3 Walgreens on my list in a little bit (it got too late to get to all of them yesterday)..If I find her, I will PM you!


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

SilentRaven said:


> I am really looking for a 12" sally figurine!! i am willing to pay for cost and shipping. all the walgreens in my area are sold out i think i got the last jack in my town, would love the set!


I am hitting the last 3 Walgreens on my list in a little bit (it got too late to get to all of them yesterday)..If I find her, I will PM you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read that the Wall Street Journal is saying Walgreens is near a deal to buy RiteAid. Not sure how I feel about that. We've been lucky enough to have Walgreens, CVS and RiteAid in town so have always enjoyed the different selections from them for Halloween mdse. Quite honestly IMO Walgreens halloween selection has been pretty pitiful these last few years. And I doubt they would have two stores in our area.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My walgreens only had candy and small costumey stuff. Thats it. CVS did a great job this year though!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I just bettered my life last night by watching _Nightmare Before Christmas_ for the first time last night, and I have realized that I must have that posable hanging Sally. However, I know she's been insanely popular, and my small Walgreens had NBC for a very brief period of time. I've only seen Jack in person. Any advice?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> ...I have realized that I must have that posable hanging Sally. However, I know she's been insanely popular, and my small Walgreens had NBC for a very brief period of time. I've only seen Jack in person. Any advice?


Yes. Decide which limb can you live without, then try feeBay

I may be wrong, but I thought that the deal was already finalized. Rite Aid has never truly been one of my go-to spots for Halloween items and more of an afterthought, though I used to be quite fond of Walgreens, who also seem to be dropping the ball anymore if looking for more than _NBC_ goods. I guess that we will just have to wait and see what happens due to the merger...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard on the news yesterday that Walgreens bought Rite Aid. Personally, I don't care. Rite Aid has never been that good in our area. For anything. 

Anyway, I was surprised to still some a decent amount of stuff on the shelves at this late of date.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want that witch! Not sure how I missed her! How tall is she? I would pay for her and shipping if someone can get her


----------

